# Sounds like Amazon Flex but not flexible...



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

*UPS - Seasonal Personal Vehicle Package Driver*

*I have an interview tomorrow for this - https://www.jobs-ups.com/job/watertown/seasonal-personal-vehicle-package-driver/1187/5605685

Does anyone have any idea what the pay is for this? It looks like we are paid as employees and I assume there is some kind of mileage reimbursement for the use of our cars. Anyone have any experience with it so far? It seems to be nationwide.

*


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Let us know how much they pay and if it's exactly the same as Flex. I think I'm ready to jump ship for guaranteed work hours.

Actually, that position isn't available in Los Angeles.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

What city is that? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Following. Set up an interview for next week but interested to see what you can tell us.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I saw it's Wisconsin but it says Nationwide so maybe it will open up in other areas


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> What city is that? Sounds interesting.


Raleigh, NC

Check indeed.com and ups.com -- seasonal jobs. 10-6 doesn't sound bad at all. Could do some prime now at night or Grubhub after a shift.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

For DLA7 flex drivers:

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/SDLA-Cou...6_1ej_b1HFZgHDH2xKlPYLMw6jyoycTL4vlDq8BbkUyvg


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Let us know how much they pay and if it's exactly the same as Flex. I think I'm ready to jump ship for guaranteed work hours.
> 
> Actually, that position isn't available in Los Angeles.


if you have a class A you can be a seasonal truck driver 19 dollars an hour!



oicu812 said:


> For DLA7 flex drivers:
> 
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/SDLA-Cou...6_1ej_b1HFZgHDH2xKlPYLMw6jyoycTL4vlDq8BbkUyvg


driving for cargo vans isnt for flex drivers... its litterally non stop work 6 days a week. work sleep work sleep work sleep thats all you do zero flexibility to do anything els. no benefits no chance of going anywhere just work sleep work sleep for 14 maybe 15 dollars an hour if they like you.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> if you have a class A you can be a seasonal truck driver 19 dollars an hour!


No I don't have a commercial driver's license but my license number starts with A for some reason.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

For those doing amazon logistics, I would jump all over this. So the pay is $18.75/hr and you are paid like an employee. You do get reimbursed for your mileage at $0.53/mile but you only drive 20-30 miles a day. Basically, drivers will deliver to a lot of apartment complexes, townhomes, etc. UPS will have pods or rental trucks located in apartment complexes with packages loaded up for each day. Drivers unlock the pods and take their boxes and load them to their cars and then proceed to make deliveries. No driving back and forth to a hub or warehouse. There is no navigation app like flex but I'm sure most people don't use one anyway in apt complexes. DOT physical required and uniforms required. One day of training class paid at $10.25/hr. They also seemed like they would hire just about anyone who would walk through the door lol. Hours are 10-6 M-F or T-Sat through the end of the year. If you do a good job they can find you a warehouse job afterward. I'm on the fence about it because I love the flexibility of these gig type jobs. I'll have to talk to the wife about it tonight. Good luck to all!


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If you are physically able to do it then I would suggest anyone doing delivery to try and get a job in the UPS hubs doing package sorting at night. It's a easy step up from there to a driver position if you get a supervisor who likes you. I've known full time UPS drivers who have been pulled from the sort line to a driving position in as little as 3 months after starting.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

dkcs said:


> If you are physically able to do it then I would suggest anyone doing delivery to try and get a job in the UPS hubs doing package sorting at night. It's a easy step up from there to a driver position if you get a supervisor who likes you. I've known full time UPS drivers who have been pulled from the sort line to a driving position in as little as 3 months after starting.


lol thats total bs the waiting list right now is over 5 years and thats down from 8+ just a few years ago. most people cant even get full time work for ups only thing they hire for is part time and after a few years you get full time after a few more years you will get a chance to be a driver...the entire system is based on seniority and ran by a union it doesn't matter who you know it wont help you climb the ladder. you can be a driver helper... or switch over to a seasonal driver for a couple month during the holiday season but thats about it after dec 31st your back to tossing boxes around in the dungeon


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

No its not.

There is not any one central waiting list for the entire country.

Every warehouse has their own lists of sorters looking to move up. Yes, in some cities it can take 20 years, literally. But like anything else it varies widely and is not the same from location to location or even union local to another. I've had family working for UPS since the 1950's.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

dkcs said:


> No its not.
> 
> There is not any one central waiting list for the entire country.
> 
> Every warehouse has their own lists of sorters looking to move up. Yes, in some cities it can take 20 years, literally. But like anything else it varies widely and is not the same from location to location or even union local to another. I've had family working for UPS since the 1950's.


1. at 3 months you arent even part of the union yet.
2. you dont get full (or any) benifets till after a year of working at ups
3. average income for a class A truck driver is over 100k a year.

are you really going to tell me you know people that are getting paid 100k after 3 months of working lol. who ever told you that just straight up lied to you prolly got to drive for the season or as a helper and posted up some BS pics on his facebook.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Big difference between a CDL A OTR driver and a neighborhood package driver. I understood dkcs as talking about the package driver, since that most relates to flex. Fatoldfool is the only one talking about CDL A truck drivers, and I'm really not sure why. But if you've seen his other comments, the fatoldfool never really makes much sense.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> Big difference between a CDL A OTR driver and a neighborhood package driver. I understood dkcs as talking about the package driver, since that most relates to flex. Fatoldfool is the only one talking about CDL A truck drivers, and I'm really not sure why. But if you've seen his other comments, the fatoldfool never really makes much sense.


bro you need a CDL to drive a brown truck on the street. i dont think you seem to understand UPS is ran by teamsters doesnt matter who you know or how good you are the entire system is based on seniority PS yes thats what those aholes driving around in brown trucks make a year 100k+ full benefits paid vancation/holidays.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

You specifically stated a CDL Class A. That is not required to drive the brown trucks. And you were talking about OTR making 100k. Even you can't keep up with your nonsense. And I will no longer engage in it.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> You specifically stated a CDL Class A. That is not required to drive the brown trucks. And you were talking about OTR making 100k. Even you can't keep up with your nonsense. And I will no longer engage in it.


just go the the UPS website and look at the requirements for being a seasonal package delivery driver... im not sure what you are reading please point to where i said you dont need a class A to drive a delivery truck.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks OP for the information. I'll probably cancel my interview session. Interested to hear if anyone follows through and tries it out for the season.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> Thanks OP for the information. I'll probably cancel my interview session. Interested to hear if anyone follows through and tries it out for the season.


lol facts hurt dont they =) JUST to clear up the confusion this is the truck im referring too not a semi not a van this truck requires a CLASS A license and atleast a few years of working in the WH


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

kmatt said:


> For those doing amazon logistics, I would jump all over this. So the pay is $18.75/hr and you are paid like an employee. You do get reimbursed for your mileage at $0.53/mile but you only drive 20-30 miles a day. * Basically, drivers will deliver to a lot of apartment complexes, townhomes, etc. * UPS will have pods or rental trucks located in apartment complexes with packages loaded up for each day. Drivers unlock the pods and take their boxes and load them to their cars and then proceed to make deliveries. No driving back and forth to a hub or warehouse. There is no navigation app like flex but I'm sure most people don't use one anyway in apt complexes. DOT physical required and uniforms required. One day of training class paid at $10.25/hr. They also seemed like they would hire just about anyone who would walk through the door lol. Hours are 10-6 M-F or T-Sat through the end of the year. If you do a good job they can find you a warehouse job afterward. I'm on the fence about it because I love the flexibility of these gig type jobs. I'll have to talk to the wife about it tonight. Good luck to all!


Ummmm... This doesn't sound too good.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

For anyone interested. They also have package delivery driver positions. No CDL required.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

11 hour shifts?! 

I'm tired after a 3.5 hour shift at Amazon! 

Thanks for the info OP but I gotta pass on this one. Can't imagine how exhausted I'd be after delivering packages 11 hours a day, 4 days a week.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

How do you get 11 hours? It's 8 hours but 8 apartment hours is a lot. If you ever do mega apartments, it's all walking. So basically you'll be walking for 8 hours straight. No thanks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> How do you get 11 hours? It's 8 hours but 8 apartment hours is a lot. If you ever do mega apartments, it's all walking. So basically you'll be walking for 8 hours straight. No thanks.


Read the job posting. It clearly stated shift times are 10 - 11 hours per day, 4 days a week. Start times between 6 - 9 AM.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Read the job posting. It clearly stated shift times are 10 - 11 hours per day, 4 days a week. Start times between 6 - 9 AM.


OP actually went to an interview and posted this...



kmatt said:


> *Hours are 10-6 M-F or T-Sat through the end of the year.* If you do a good job they can find you a warehouse job afterward. I'm on the fence about it because I love the flexibility of these gig type jobs. I'll have to talk to the wife about it tonight. Good luck to all!


But don't worry, this job isn't available in Los Angeles anyway.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> OP actually went to an interview and posted this...But don't worry, this job isn't available in Los Angeles anyway.


I saw it. But I was referring to the 2nd link posted later in the thread. Check out the scheduling requirements. That's just crazy & will leave guys exhausted.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh ok, I thought you were replying to the OP. 

Yeah that's the white van schedule.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I saw it. But I was referring to the 2nd link posted later in the thread. Check out the scheduling requirements. That's just crazy & will leave guys exhausted.


LOL. Before the 8 hr cap, quite a few drivers were doing 3 - 3hr blocks in a day. 150 packages for 10 hrs is an average of 15/hr. You must be slow and out of shape if you can't manage that. Most regular drivers can easily go 25-30/hr.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> LOL. Before the 8 hr cap, quite a few drivers were doing 3 - 3hr blocks in a day. 150 packages for 10 hrs is an average of 15/hr. You must be slow and out of shape if you can't manage that. Most regular drivers can easily go 25-30/hr.


I'm definitely out of shape and extremely slow! An 11 hour package delivery slot is ridiculous.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> LOL. Before the 8 hr cap, quite a few drivers were doing 3 - 3hr blocks in a day. 150 packages for 10 hrs is an average of 15/hr. You must be slow and out of shape if you can't manage that. Most regular drivers can easily go 25-30/hr.


thats bs it all depends on the location try to do 25-30 package an d hour delivering to commercial buildings...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> thats bs it all depends on the location try to do 25-30 package an d hour delivering to commercial buildings...


Of course it depends on location, but you're also not going to get the same volume to deliver to commercial addresses. I've delivered to a commercial address where there were 5 or 6 flex drivers delivering at the same time. Probably could've done it with 1 or 2 van drivers. I know one commercial address where they regularly get 60-80 packages a day from Amazon. And if you were the van driver, you just cleared half your route in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> lol thats total bs the waiting list right now is over 5 years and thats down from 8+ just a few years ago. most people cant even get full time work for ups only thing they hire for is part time and after a few years you get full time after a few more years you will get a chance to be a driver...the entire system is based on seniority and ran by a union it doesn't matter who you know it wont help you climb the ladder. you can be a driver helper... or switch over to a seasonal driver for a couple month during the holiday season but thats about it after dec 31st your back to tossing boxes around in the dungeon


UPSer here. Depends which hub you are in. At my Hub you can apply for a delivery position as soon as you reach your seniority after 30 days and get the job. I took the driving test within a year of being hired and I know more than a dozen guys who did the same. Two of which were barely around 2 months on the sort aisle. It's not about who you know or how long you've been around, it's about who can drive a stick shift and who can't.



oicu812 said:


> Of course it depends on location, but you're also not going to get the same volume to deliver to commercial addresses. I've delivered to a commercial address where there were 5 or 6 flex drivers delivering at the same time. Probably could've done it with 1 or 2 van drivers. I know one commercial address where they regularly get 60-80 packages a day from Amazon. And if you were the van driver, you just cleared half your route in under 30 minutes.


UPS does not like to give regular drivers bulk stops. Especially if the hub they are delivering out of is bonus center. At a bonus center you are guaranteed 8 hours of work and if you are finishing in 5 hours they still have to pay you for 8 hours of work. They don't like that. They will cut those stops out of your route and give it to a part time back up driver while loading you up with packages from another route for _efficiency_. A non-bonus center will be happy you finished early so they can either get you off the clock (if you flew under the radar) or send you to help someone else.



imfatandold said:


> bro you need a CDL to drive a brown truck on the street. i dont think you seem to understand UPS is ran by teamsters doesnt matter who you know or how good you are the entire system is based on seniority PS yes thats what those aholes driving around in brown trucks make a year 100k+ full benefits paid vancation/holidays.


No. You don't need a CDL to drive a package car. All you need is to clear a DOT physical to get a DOT card.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> UPSer here. Depends which hub you are in. At my Hub you can apply for a delivery position as soon as you reach your seniority after 30 days and get the job. I took the driving test within a year of being hired and I know more than a dozen guys who did the same. Two of which were barely around 2 months on the sort aisle. It's not about who you know or how long you've been around, it's about who can drive a stick shift and who can't.
> 
> UPS does not like to give regular drivers bulk stops. Especially if the hub they are delivering out of is bonus center. At a bonus center you are guaranteed 8 hours of work and if you are finishing in 5 hours they still have to pay you for 8 hours of work. They don't like that. They will cut those stops out of your route and give it to a part time back up driver while loading you up with packages from another route for _efficiency_. A non-bonus center will be happy you finished early so they can either get you off the clock (if you flew under the radar) or send you to help someone else.
> 
> No. You don't need a CDL to drive a package car. All you need is to clear a DOT physical to get a DOT card.


ODD i also work for ups and the WOMEN at HR clearly told me i needed a CDL witch i have... i still dont get it, maybe i didnt read your post correctly are you saying that 2 months after getting hired some people are getting paid 100K+ to drive a box truck without even being in the union? if you are please tell me what city you are living in so i can transfer.

TIL

union 70 days
full benefits 1 year
getting paid 100k+ a year to drive a box truck 30 may be 60 days?

i might head over to HR today to see wtf is going on.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ups drivers make less than $20 an hour starting out. People that have driven for like 15 years make around $35 an hour. I made a post about this a while back when I had a long convo with a ups driver that's been driving for 10 years. It's all about seniority at ups.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As it should be with any Union. 

In the end, cause it was a plant wide closer for us, we gave up ours, however I was paid 8 months after my last day. My friend who had 5 years less seniority than I stayed until the very end 3 months longer. Even though he didn't do anything, he had to be there everyday. I consider that fair enough.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> ODD i also work for ups and the WOMEN at HR clearly told me i needed a CDL witch i have... i still dont get it, maybe i didnt read your post correctly are you saying that 2 months after getting hired some people are getting paid 100K+ to drive a box truck without even being in the union? if you are please tell me what city you are living in so i can transfer.
> 
> TIL
> 
> ...


 30 work days inside the Hub gets you your seniority date. Once you have seniority (ei: day 31) you can put your name on the bid list for a Package car position. You'll be at the very bottom of the list BUT if those ahead of you fail the observation ride or don't accept the bid they will get to you. You will need to pass your observation ride, DOT Physical and training (internal or intergrad aka UPS university) and you will report to your assigned center for your 30 day qualifying period. In some desperate circumstances where no one can be promoted within the company, UPS has permission to hire from the outside. Those people literally walk into the job. I have no idea what the process for those people is.

Yes, there are people raking in over $1k a week who have been there less than 3 months.

As for the CDL, at my hub there is no CDL required to drive a package car. I'm aware of some HUBs who do issue CDL but it's due to them delivering packages across state lines. We don't do that since we have HUBS on all sides of the DC metro area. A package car by itself is classified as a van.

Also ask to speak directly to the HR manager who is in charge of the package car side. UPS is like 10 companies in one who hardly speak to each other and if you don't speak to the right person you will run in circles.



Placebo17 said:


> Ups drivers make less than $20 an hour starting out. People that have driven for like 15 years make around $35 an hour. I made a post about this a while back when I had a long convo with a ups driver that's been driving for 10 years. It's all about seniority at ups.


 I made $24.20 starting out... tops out at $37.50 at year four and multiplied by 1.5 if you work overtime/Saturday. The wages that driver quoted to you were from 2 contracts back that expired 8 years ago.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> How do you get 11 hours? It's 8 hours but 8 apartment hours is a lot. If you ever do mega apartments, it's all walking. So basically you'll be walking for 8 hours straight. No thanks.


Not just walking, but climbing. Up and Down we go....


----------

